# Hi, I'm Marcus!



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello happy haunters! I'm Marcus, and I think you're all rad.

Let me tell you a little bit about myself. My house happens to be built on the same plot of land where MacAbree Manor burned to the ground on Halloween night, 1939, taking with it the souls of all 132 people inside.

Every Halloween the spirits of those lost in that blaze return to their old haunt. But sometimes they need a little bit of help from the mortal world. And that, my friends, is what brings me to HauntForum.com. :jol:

When I'm not resurrecting phantoms, I'm making elaborate Halloween costumes. Here are some highlights:
Beetlejuice
Freddy vs. Jason
Keymaster (with Gatekeeper)

Okay, enough links. I've got to do something about the walls. They're bleeding again...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.
Looks pretty good, love this one,makes me smile!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Marcus


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome. Very cool costumes.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard!
Thanx for sharing the pics. Enjoyed the write ups too.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi andwelcome to the forum. Those are some great looking costumes.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Be sure to post your creations in the Costume forum!!!!!! They are too much fun!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the forum! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

pretty cool costumes!

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

OK OK.....I'm just a follower of the masses here! Really cool costumes!

(& welcome to the forum!)


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool Keymaster.
Welcome, I think you'll fit right in.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, we LOVE pics.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great costumes..
hope you enjoy your stay cuz you can never leave now LOL


----------

